# linux 2.6.0-test1 is out

## shev

Magari avrete già letto, però fa sempre piacere ripeterlo per chi non segue assiduamente:

"Ok,

the naming should be familiar - it's the same deal as with 2.4.0.

One difference is that while 2.4.0 took about 7 months from the pre1 to 

the final release, I hope (and believe) that we have fewer issues facing 

us in the current 2.6.0. But very obviously there are going to be a

few test-releases before the real thing.

The point of the test versions is to make more people realize that they

need testing and get some straggling developers realizing that it's too

late to worry about the next big feature. I'm hoping that Linux vendors

will start offering the test kernels as installation alternatives, and

do things like make upgrade internal machines, so that when the real

2.6.0 does happen, we're all set."

		Linus

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

qui trovate le novità rispetto alla serie 2.4

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'ho proprio provato oggi e infatti non bootava neanche. Comunque per quello che ho visto

il menu di scelta (menuconfig) e' stato ristrutturato (forse anche nella serie 2.5.x ma non ho mai provato).

----------

## jdoe

```

jdoe@waste-bin jdoe $ uname -a

Linux waste-bin 2.6.0-test1 #7 Mon Jul 14 15:36:02 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

 :Smile: 

Ecco my 2 cents

Con ikl 2.5. i driver nvidia avevan sempre funzionato ora con il 2.6 si lamenta, ma basta patchare.. bah, aspetto che lo mettano sul portage tree il fix

Mi fa tutto, sono up da oggi pomeriggio alle 15, ecco i bug che ho trovato (nulla di nuovo credo)

-se metto l'acpi mi mette usb e sk di rete con irq0 e ovviamente non vanno (come se non ci fossero), h risolto togliendo acpi e abilitando l'apic (anche da bios ovviamente)

-(questo è bello) quando metto il bloccaschermo , poi metto la pass per sbloccare e si pianta xscreensaver (con il 2.4.21 non lo fa) e devo connettermi da consolle e far un bel killall -HUP xscreensaver

Per il resto tutto bene, come lo era dal 2.5.73 in poi (ora va mooolto meglio però)

John

----------

## darksides

io non ho avuto problemi, facevo fare il reboot e mi portava al login del GDM. Boh. Comunque passi da gigante sono stati fatti in quest'ultimo periodo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vabbe vorra' dire che riprovero' ad installarlo.

----------

## jdoe

se interessa qui un tipo ha postato un ebuild per far andare i driver nvidia con il 2.6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67189&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

A me funziona

John

----------

## Darkn3ss

Il kernel 2.6 test va molto bene,mi sto trovando benissimo,come anche del resto le ultime relase del 2.5

l'unica cosa che non funziona è lm-sensors,avete qualche idea ?

----------

## almafer

a me funziona, ma non c'è verso usare una shell sotto x,mi rimane il puntatore lampeggiante, e non mi da possibilità di inserire nessun carattere

----------

## jdoe

hai abilitato il /dev/pts fs sotto pseudo file system?

John

----------

## almafer

no non lo avevo fatto, ho scoperto poco fa che bisognava attivare questa opzione, sulla sezione linux del forum di html.it, grazie comunque. io non avevo evidentemente letto bene la doc

----------

## cerri

I driver tulip non vanno. La sk (una dlink pcmcia) non vede traffico  :Sad: 

Pekkato, con il 2.4 va benone.

----------

## kali

non mi sarei aspettato da una test version tutta questa stabilità

l'ho installata su 2 sistemi 1 Intel e 1 nforce2/AMD

per il momento nessun problema degno di nota

----------

## Darkn3ss

Nessuno ancora ha provato a far funzionare lm_sensors sul 2.6 ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jdoe

a me funziona... non lm_sensors ma leggo le temp lo stsso..

compili i2c, gli stessi moduli, poi crei la cartella /sys e ci monti il sysfs

```

jdoe@waste-bin jdoe $ cat /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290/temp_input2

4350

```

non è comodissimo ma almeno funziona... lm_sensors puoi anche non farlo partire

John

----------

## Darkn3ss

si ma come si monta il sysfs ?    :Shocked: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Darkn3ss wrote:*   

> si ma come si monta il sysfs ?   

 

Si monta da solo al boot, basta che gli crei il mountpoint (/sys).

----------

## hellraiser

io ho provato ad aggiungere il supporto al kernel...ma nulla da fare...

in sys trovo  alkune dir ma nessun  device...

e poi facendo cat /sys/bus/isc...

quel numeo che ti    da', cos è ?

ma lm_sensors nno funge proprio ??

io ankora ci riesco...se qualkuno ci è riuscito è pregato di postare  :Smile: 

addio

----------

## jdoe

quel numero che da è la temperatura   :Razz: 

Cmq, gkrellm2 sembra leggere dal sysfs, mi da le stesse temp e mi permette di scegliere i sensori

John

----------

